# HDRinstant, a new plug-in!



## HDRinstant (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello all,

Bracketing is old news.

With our new HDRinstant plug-in for Adobe Lightroom you can now create HDR images from video clips! 

Even though standard HDR bracketing techniques work well, your camera needs to be equiped with them and you need a tripod to shoot a static scene...

Our revolutionary technology eliminates these constraints! Now you are no longer limited to using expensive equipment or a tripod, allowing you to freely shoot scenes with moderate movement. 

Up until now, this has not been possible.

HDRinstant allows photographers and videographers to take video clips, select their favorite moment, and then create a beautiful HDR image from that scene. 

It even works with images taken in burst mode too!

HDRinstant is available at special introductory price of $29.

For more information, or to download the trial version, visit our website at http://hdrinstant.com/

HDRinstant provides HDR photographs for all scenes and for everyone!

Thanks,

The HDRinstant Team.


----------

